# best slippers



## lovemichelle (Nov 17, 2005)

anyone know of a nice comfy slipper and where to get them? when i get off work my feet hurt and i want somethihg soft to wear.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 17, 2005)

Isotoner makes really comfy slippers. I don't really know where to get them in America. I got mine at the Navy Exchange.


----------



## martygreene (Nov 17, 2005)

check dance-supply places like discountdance.com, believe it or not. They make some really super soft comfy slippers for wearing between classes and during long rehersals that keep your feet warm and cusioned and are great for hard working feet. I swear by them during auditions and placement week.


----------



## Brelki (Nov 28, 2005)

Lands End has some really cool suede moc slippers right now for $19.50, and they come in a TON of colors!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 11, 2006)

I got a pair of Tempur-Pedic slippers for Christmas and they are soooo nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're a bit pricey, but so comfortable. The soles feel hard at first, but when you put them on, they conform to the shape of your feet.


----------



## user3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sanuk Hairball, they come in pink, blue and green. They use to sell them in other multi-colors. Zappos is Awesome to by from! They ship fast and have excellent CS. I have bought just about every pair of shoes I own from them.
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/6778448/c/559.html
If you don't like the flipflop kind they have them in the full toe cover too
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/6778442/c/559.html

These are so comfy I wish I could wear them everywhere!


----------



## ette (Jan 12, 2006)

ugg slippers. omg these are the HG of slippers hahaha.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 12, 2006)

I really like Dearfoam slippers for cheaper ones. You can find them in most department stores (at least in the US)


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

Peter Alexander!
http://www.peteralexander.com.au
I'm sure they ship internationally - but I warn you, you'll want to buy everything!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

^^ I agree!!


----------



## kattpl (Mar 10, 2006)

I love my UGGS, they are heaven!!!

Kath


----------

